# Goldens and their "stuffies"



## Olddog (Mar 24, 2009)

She's a darling. Stuffies don't last long around here either.


----------



## Trids (Jan 22, 2009)

Oooh, be careful! Max's favorite hobby is now "destuffing" the couch cushions and the pillows on our bed. We no longer buy stuffed toys for him and I think this is his way of paying us back! ; )


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Sophie does look like a doll with her new toy. They don't last long in my house either but they are hands down the favorite toys. I just keep walking around and picking up the "guts". My boys play with them long after you can even tell what they once were.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I can relate -- A quote from our house: "Really? I just got done picking up all the stuffing from her last one." (husband coming home from work last night). This one is supposedly made out of some tough fabric -- I'll believe it when I see it! We went outside and played some ball to distract her! For now, stuffie is still alive and well! 

We also have many that can no longer be identified. She carries them around forever. 

Thanks for the compliments for Sophie! (proud mom here!!!)


----------



## kwiland (Aug 27, 2009)

This is the one stuffie that Winnie has not killed yet. It's made by the AKC. He did manage to crush the honker, so that doesn't work. But no holes in it yet. He's had it since Christmas. And he loves his birdie.

http://www.petco.com/product/102345/AKC-Honking-Pheasant-Dog-Toy.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch


----------



## Bella's Mommy (Jan 30, 2010)

Your girl is beautiful. Stuffed toys are the number one toy at my house too. My previous Golden, never destroyed them, just carried them around and fetched them and played hide and go seek with them. My new little six month old girl, loves them the best too, however she does like to chew on them more.


----------



## Bella's Mommy (Jan 30, 2010)

Yes. I find the AKC stuffed birds, rabbit are very durable.


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

My dogs don't have stuffies, they have carcasses or soon to be fluff-kill.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

This was Sophie's all-time favorite, that was around for quite some time. We'd tell her, "Go get Elmo!" and she'd charge, tackle, and drag that thing (bigger than her) around the yard. R.I.P. Elmo


----------



## kaysy (Jan 9, 2010)

Very cute.
Marty isn't too hard on stuffed toys. Our Mounds store in Madison, Wi sells toys w/o stuffing. I'm going to try to get one next week and see what he does with it.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I've seen those (w/out stuffing) too! I have thought they sound like a great idea--for me, but I think Sophie would be disappointed after all that work and nothing to pull out! 

I think we've had the AKC bunnies before. She killed those too.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

We have two of these in green, They are much loved. They have too many. I have a toy box upstairs and down, yesterday my entire house was covered with stuffed bears, tigers, balls, monkeys...etc all over the place. It's like they decorated with toys. One on the chair, one on the steps, put several on the window bench, in the tub....I'm not clear what they are trying to tell me, but they don't want them in the box.


----------



## kaysy (Jan 9, 2010)

I think the "stuffless" would be great for shaking.


----------



## tennisball (Oct 14, 2009)

Stuffed animals never last long around here.

This one was suppose to be strong and durable. Pfft.









And then when that didn't last, he decided to eat one of my childhood stuffed animals.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Love that second picture!!! Great face!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

do all goldies remove eyes?


----------



## tennisball (Oct 14, 2009)

Mine doesn't go right for the eyes. He usually starts with a limb.


----------



## kwiland (Aug 27, 2009)

Winnie doesn't go for the eyes. He goes for the belly.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I got that exact same dragon stuffy for Flora, only in green!

It lasted about 5 days, which was disappointing because they advertised it as extra tough.

TO THIS DAY, the only stuffed toy that has survived Flora has been this tiny little stuffed manatee, about as long as my hand, that she carries around like it's her baby. It's weird. :

Eta: I take that back. I bought her a Tuffy Toy (https://www.vipproducts.com/retail/files/index.php/categories/view/27/tuffys-pet-toys) a few months ago, and she hasn't been able to do squat to that toy. It's "toughness" rating is an 8, and I believe it! It was 15 bucks for a little toy, but it's definitely lasted.


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

all of Ruby's toys have no eyes they are the first to go 
she has lots of toys in various stages of destruction 
if she makes a hole they go on top of the fridge ready for sewing then they go through the wash and are all ready to be disembowled / delimbed again 
she has lots of teddies and she always likes to share the scruffiest and dirtiest ones with my grandson who has just gone 1 
his mom is often less than pleased


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

It's usually the ears or feet that get removed here, usually when they are having a tug of war.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

C loves this dog stuffie he got over two months ago. I'm lucky that he has a very soft mouth.


----------



## Cheryl and buddy (Oct 24, 2009)

We call them "babies" and just yesterday I said, "look at all the baby guts in the hall." Then I realized how gross that sounds.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

spruce said:


> do all goldies remove eyes?


Well, mmmm, that would be a yes at this house :


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

We all have to remember that the stuffing, eyeballs, and squeakers are evil, and must be removed!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

In my experience, goldens are either woobie (stuffie) lovers or woobie murderers. The murderers can never be rehabilitated, but the lovers can go over to the dark side. Fortunately for me, both Cody and Finn were/are confirmed lovers. Here is a photo from 6 or 7 years ago of Cody surveying his woobie collection. Finn has an equal number


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Yeah, Maggie's a stone cold woobie killah....she had an indestructible toy that she turned inside out within a month.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Love the eyeball pic of all the "victims"! Ranger had a piggie (his first toy) that had the nylon webbing between the stuffing and the outside. It lasted a few months with some minor adjustments. First Ranger took the tags off, then he decided to chew the legs off so it was a limbless torso. Finally he de-stuffed it, turned it outside and started flinging it around the backyard. At that point it finally got thrown out. Took him about 7 months to completely destroy it. Here he is when it was all clean and new (and had legs).


----------



## BearValley (Nov 30, 2008)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Sophie does look like a doll with her new toy. They don't last long in my house either but they are hands down the favorite toys. I just keep walking around and picking up the "guts". My boys play with them long after you can even tell what they once were.


Same with my girls. I did buy some stuffless ones a while back though - I think that they might be as happy with a box of rags, LOL.

We have body parts everywhere, a foot in the hall, a head & bill on the couch, a carcass in the kitchen...Raaaar!

.


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Finn's Fan said:


> In my experience, goldens are either woobie (stuffie) lovers or woobie murderers. The murderers can never be rehabilitated, but the lovers can go over to the dark side. Fortunately for me, both Cody and Finn were/are confirmed lovers. Here is a photo from 6 or 7 years ago of Cody surveying his woobie collection. Finn has an equal number



i see your stuffy pile and raise you 










I'm ashamed to admit I now have four Golden's (not ashamed of the four goldens) and the toy pile has grown


----------



## BearValley (Nov 30, 2008)

*Must Kill Squeekers!*



mist said:


> i see your stuffy pile and raise you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HA! If my four goldens had access to that, well...

*Mass WOOBIECIDE!!* LOL

Luna had surgery when she was 12 months old for "Revenge of the Woobies" (LOL...well, sort of...)

.


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

love it Mass WOOBIECIDE!! LOL, a few of the ducks are missing feet/beaks, but that's about it my slippers are a completely different matter


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Mist, tennis balls don't count in the woobie stakes because if they did, Finn has now collected 217 of them, so I'd have to call your hand and take the pot! Did you notice we have no duplicates in our piles? Bear Valley, did "revenge of the woobies" involve an obstruction, I hope not?


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh man Ranger would think he'd died and gone to heaven if he had access to a pile of toys (especially stuffed ones) like that! He loooves his stuffed toys but unfortunately his idea of "love" means destroying them. So his toys are usually the hard plastic ones that squeak which aren't nearly as much fun. I seriously think Ranger would be overwhelmed with a pile of toys like that! He wouldn't know what to do!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Ranger is a beautiful dog!

Wow, that is a lot of toys and some happy pups, I'm sure.

So, I guess I shouldn't mention my 500+ plush collection? I bought them when I was going through a depression......guess I was really depressed. 
I'm slowly doling them out to my dog to play with but I'm thinking of giving the majority away to police stations for handing out to kids during domestic disturbance calls and to our children's hosptial.


----------



## CosbysMommy (Feb 20, 2010)

Ginger never had an interest in stuffies, just tennis balls and my moms left high heeled shoes.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I've got a few stuffies from when the boys were small that Tess is not supposed to chew. Needless to say these have a strange attraction to her:


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Valentines arrived a little late (Mommy forgot) but when it did arrive - Whee!!

Here are a couple of pictures of the dogs and their "hearts".


----------



## BearValley (Nov 30, 2008)

Finn's Fan said:


> Bear Valley, did "revenge of the woobies" involve an obstruction, I hope not?


Oh yes it did... That night Luna had an emergency "squeekerectomy" but that's not the worst of it...the same night Allie's gut was obstructed with ROCKS (approximately 42 of them) and also had surgery.

What ARE the odds?


----------



## elh1232 (Feb 20, 2010)

Morgan loves the squeaker in her stuffed toys. She does have one toy that is like a stuffed toy but doesn't have the stuffing in it, she loves it, probably because she can make it squeak! I bought it at Tractor Supply, they have a nice pet section.


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

Aww, that's cute. Stuffies usually only last a few minutes around here too!


----------

